# Term for guns meeting



## ekpiper (19 Apr 2010)

What is the name of the distance to where the bullets from 2 wing-fired machine guns meet in front of the pilot?

It is the red line in the crude diagram I've attached.  The orange are bullet streams!

It has been bugging me for a week now, and I can't think of a way to Google it.

Thanks for the help,
ekpiper


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Apr 2010)

Convergence distance.

http://www.cfgse.calebflerk.com/boresighting.htm


----------



## ekpiper (19 Apr 2010)

Thanks, recceguy.  I was thinking it was a word like zeroing, but this seems to be it.


----------

